# Computer Brand ratings



## nanaj56 (May 3, 2002)

Could someone please tell me where I can read ratings on computers? 
I would like to read honest brand ratings where someone is not trying to sell me something. Does anyone recommend buying HP computers?

Thank you


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Never, ever, buy a HP PC.. Nor a Gateway for that matter..

HP doesn't stand behind it's PC's. :down:


----------



## Jbirk (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, it depends who you are or where you work and what product.

HP stands behind its printers. If you work in a business, they stand behind their computers.

If you look at Dell, their support sucks. Lets say you need something from them. Well you have to convice a Judge, Jurry, and HelpDesk person you really need replacement parts!

However, if you work in a company with Premier support and are a dell certified tech, you can get anything you want in about 30 seconds.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

My daughter and my niece have had HP computers for the last 7 years and both are still going strong. Never had a problem with them.

The fact is, that there are those people who just do not like a particular brand and speak negative of it. Maybe they had a bad experience with an HP. I have a Dell and have had to replace the speakers, hard drive, CD Rom drive, and the mouse all in less than 3 years. Apparently, I got a lemon and that has colored my perception of Dell computers since this is my first computer. My daughter and niece have never had to replace anything on their HP.
Hp's are good computers. Gateway, no way.

Jillian


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

I've not had to deal with HP support on their computer side...only their printer side -- which they were great at.

As for PC brand & support...I like VAIO


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't like any brands. Unless you are a business, none of the brand names care about you. To them you are nothing more than a cost of doing business, and that is how you are treated.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you can by the business PC's from Dell, Gateway etc.
On Dell the business PC's tech support calls are here in the USA too.

But you can read about reviews at...

http://reviews.cnet.com/Desktops/2001-3118_7-0.html

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,121782,00.asp


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

everyone has different experiences with all computer makers,its quite wrong to advise against buying a product soley on your experience as everyones will differ, in fact every manufacturer of every product in the world has defective or prone to become defective products.

reviews of pc's is mostly worthless, one person says great, the othe says bad, just weigh them out and choose which pc has the features you want at a price you can afford.

oh and make sure to get any extended warranties you can, i bought a 4 year one from circuit city and had my HP repaired 5 times in 2 years..$2,475 total worth of repairs FOR FREE


----------



## Jbirk (Jan 15, 2005)

I will tell you that Dell treats most of their customres like crap, but they do stand behind their warrantee after you talk to them long enough.

I still advise people who ask me what to buy to get a Dell. I just tell them, "Get a Dell and be sure to get the At Home support and 24/7 phone support for several years"

Then I explain. If it breaks, they have to come out and fix it free.

If you have any questions, you will call Dell not me.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Some HP computers have non-standard power supplies that are a pain in the behind to replace.
Most gateways are ok, but the ones in really Slim cases are crap- shoddy parts and expensive upgrades.
Most Dell systems are pretty solid, but their included tech support isn't so good (although the systems are good, so you might not need tech support.)
IMO Apple has the best quality for desktops.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

My company placed a order for two switches from gateway over two months ago. I've called tech support at least seven times trying to get them, and still haven't recieved them, even though they were supposedly in stock when ordered.

As far as HP, our company lost 5 HP PC's last year due to having bad capacitors on the motherboards, HP refused to replace the defective motherboards free of charge so we will no longer buy from them. Also, I got extremely dissed at having to speak to customer representatives that could not understand english and would not let me talk to a supervisor.

If you really want to have the least problems, build it yourself.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

gotrootdude said:


> lost 5 HP PC's last year due to having bad capacitors on the motherboards


I lost 2 gateways because of that- it was a problem with that model having a motherboard that shouldn't have been released. What was I thinking when I replaced it with another board of the exact same model??


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Jbirk said:


> I will tell you that Dell treats most of their customres like crap, but they do stand behind their warrantee after you talk to them long enough.
> 
> I still advise people who ask me what to buy to get a Dell. I just tell them, "Get a Dell and be sure to get the At Home support and 24/7 phone support for several years"
> 
> ...


I have had a dell for 4 years, had very few problems, e-mailed them, solved right away every time.

My Aunt has a Gateway, a big old 550. She has had no issues with it, and support seems to be good there too.

I say, if you get an HP or Compaq, then be careful. Some are lemons. I've seen some that when you take off the cover you see nothing but drives, no space for anything,

J.S.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I really like Toshiba laptops. Never had a problem.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I can only speak for the canadian branch of Dell's tech support. I couldn't believe the service I recieved. Prompt, knowledgeable, polite and quick to act. 

My notebook mobo took its last breath and I had called tech support, ran through a few processes over the phone, he arranged for pickup which was the following day and i had it back in 6 days and that was some 2500 miles away. 

Pretty darn good service if you ask me.

In addition I recieved an email survey on the service I recieved as well as a followup phone call a few days later..

I too was sceptical after hearing rumors but I have a differing opinion after a first hand experience.


----------



## debunkcia (May 26, 2005)

well i have an hp desktop, printer, and a laptop, my parents have a hp desktopand printer, about 7 of my friends have hp computers and printers. never had a problem. I'll have to agree with the views on dell, they only prize their buisness accounts, otherwise your treated like you are trying to scam them. I've heard emachine customer support and products suk lemons, toshiba consistently has issues with hardrives, gateway...... do let me get started on gateway....they should have stuck with making tv's. I've never really heard anything about sony vaio, i've heard that ibm has great customer service, but they just take forever.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

FWIW... not that I believe everything that they say, but the latest issue of Consumer Reports has ranked both desktops and laptops.

Based on readers' reports on >140k computers, from fewer-to-more repairs:
DESKTOPS
Apple [12%] 
Sony [17%]
Dell 
eMachines
IBM
HP
Compaq [21.5%]
Gateway [24%]

LAPTOP
Toshiba [16%]
Apple [16.5%]
IBM
Sony
Dell
HP
Gateway [21%]
Compaq [21%]

"Data was standardized to eliminate differences linked to age and use."

Of course, must remember in all situations/reviews similar to this, that for the most part, complaints far exceed compliments...


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Notice Toshiba at the top?

:up:


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

heres one


----------

